# Cpl. Hamilton, Pte. Curwin and Pte. Jones - 2 RCR - 13 Dec 2008



## ENGINEERS WIFE

Three soldiers killed, one injured in Afghanistan
Updated Sat. Dec. 13 2008 5:18 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

Three Canadian soldiers have died west of Kandahar city, after an improvised explosive device detonated. A fourth soldier was injured in the blast. 

The soldiers were responding to reports of people planting a suspicious object. 

The Canadian military said Saturday that primary next-of-kin have been notified, but the soldiers will not be identified until extended family members have been contacted. 

The news came as 1,000 mourners paid tribute to Cpl. Mark Robert McLaren in a Peterborough, Ont., drill hall. He was one of three soldiers killed in a roadside blast on Dec. 5, brining Canada's troop death toll to the grim milestone of 100. 

McLaren, 23, died alongside Pte. Demetrios Diplaros, 23, and Warrant Officer Robert John Wilson, 27, on Dec. 5, when the armoured truck they were travelling in struck an improvised explosive device (IED). 

With the latest attack, Canada's troop death toll is now 103. A diplomat was also killed. 

More to come...
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20081213/afghanistan_mission_081213/20081213?hub=TopStories


----------



## DirtyDog

> Three soldiers killed, one injured in Afghanistan
> Updated Sat. Dec. 13 2008 5:18 PM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> 
> Three Canadian soldiers have died west of Kandahar city, after an improvised explosive device detonated. A fourth soldier was injured in the blast.
> 
> The soldiers were responding to reports of people planting a suspicious object.
> 
> The Canadian military said Saturday that primary next-of-kin have been notified, but the soldiers will not be identified until extended family members have been contacted.
> 
> The news came as 1,000 mourners paid tribute to Cpl. Mark Robert McLaren in a Peterborough, Ont., drill hall. He was one of three soldiers killed in a roadside blast on Dec. 5, brining Canada's troop death toll to the grim milestone of 100.
> 
> McLaren, 23, died alongside Pte. Demetrios Diplaros, 23, and Warrant Officer Robert John Wilson, 27, on Dec. 5, when the armoured truck they were travelling in struck an improvised explosive device (IED).
> 
> With the latest attack, Canada's troop death toll is now 103. A diplomat was also killed.
> 
> More to come...



http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20081213/afghanistan_mission_081213/20081213?hub=TopStories

I heard about this early today through the grapevine and was waiting for it to break.  No names yet.... lost some friends already in the last week...


----------



## Nfld Sapper

3 Canadian soldiers killed, 1 injured in southern Afghanistan
Last Updated: Saturday, December 13, 2008 | 5:33 PM E CBC News 
Three Canadian soldiers were killed and another was injured Saturday when their vehicle was hit by an improvised explosive device in southern Afghanistan, the Canadian military said.

The soldiers were responding to reports people were planting a suspicious object west of Kandahar City, the military said in a statement. The injured soldier was transported to the hospital at Kandahar airfield and is in fair condition.

The soldiers' identities were not released.

Canada has now lost 103 soldiers and one diplomat since it first began the military mission six years ago.

The blast occurred in an area that until this summer was largely free of insurgent activity, the CBC's David Common reported Saturday from Kandahar.

"It’s an area that Canadian soldiers know very well, having been in that area repeatedly certainly over the past few days but, of course, over the past few months," he said.

News of the latest deaths came as about 1,000 people gathered Saturday in a Peterborough, Ont., armoury for a military funeral for Cpl. Mark McLaren, one of three Canadian soldiers killed last week in Afghanistan.

McLaren, a member of the 1st Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment, based at CFB Petawawa in eastern Ontario, died on Dec. 5 alongside Pte. Demetrios Diplaros and Warrant Officer Robert Wilson when their vehicle struck an improvised explosive device. 

The recent attacks against Canadian troops in Kandahar province have come during the harsh Afghan winter, when Taliban fighters traditionally have gone back to Pakistan to regroup, the CBC's Common said.

"The IED bomb making factories, they have not let up," he said.


----------



## Celticgirl

Oh no, not again.   R.I.P. to the fallen, speedy recovery to the injured, and condolences to the loved ones who are grieving.


----------



## Haletown

A salute  to the fallen,
A prayer for the families.

So close to Christmas, very sad day.


----------



## PuckChaser

Rest in peace, troops!!  

What's good to know, is someone in the Afghan community reported suspicious people planting the IED, and these soldiers were killed responding to it. Slap in the face of the nitwits who think we're losing this fight.


----------



## Mike Baker

Ah f**k! RIP Troops


----------



## R933ex

RIP troops.    Speedy recovery to the injured


----------



## gaspasser

My heartfelt condolances to the Families, friends and the Regiment.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

News Release
Three Canadian soldiers killed and one injured in Afghanistan
CEFCOM NR–08.042 - December 13, 2008

OTTAWA – At approximately 9:00 a.m., Kandahar time, on December 13, 2008, three Canadian soldiers were killed and one was injured when an improvised explosive device detonated near their armoured vehicle during a patrol in the Arghandab District. Primary next of kin of the deceased soldiers have been notified.

Further information on the incident will be provided once the secondary next of kin have been notified.


----------



## PipersWife

I attended Cpl. McLaren's funeral this morning, so this came as extra sad news today.   

My heart goes out to the families & friends of these brave soldiers.  :'(


----------



## Kebel

Condolances to the families


----------



## The Bread Guy

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen, and hopes for a speedy and full recovery for the injured....


----------



## Lil_T

thoughts and prayers going out to the families, loved ones and the regiment.  speedy recovery for the wounded soldier.


----------



## tech2002

My condolances to the Families, friends,


----------



## 1feral1

Another dark day.

OWDU


----------



## P-PLATOON

"AT THE GOING DOWN OF THE SUN
AND IN THE MORNING,
WE WILL REMEMBER THEM."

Condolences to Family, Regiment and Friends,

R.I.P. Troops,


----------



## forza_milan

sigh....

Sincere condolonces to the families and loved ones. RIP.


----------



## military granny

Another sad news day  :'(
R.I.P to the three heroes  
My deepest condolences to the families and comrades.


----------



## hoot33

any word on the regiment/battalion these heroes were a part of?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

hoot33 said:
			
		

> any word on the regiment/battalion these heroes were a part of?



*Further information on the incident will be provided once the secondary next of kin have been notified*


----------



## gun runner

My most sincere condolences to the families of our fallen, and to the Regiment, and friends of these brave soldiers. R.I.P. boys. Job well done.   To the wounded soldier, get well soon brother, sorry for your loss.                                      

 I thought this rotation was all RCR soldiers. Am I wrong, the articles I read didn't say units or such. Ubique


----------



## YYC Retired

Sadly, again..... A nation weeps


----------



## NL_engineer

RIP Troops


----------



## GUNS

Lord, hold our troops in your loving hands.
Protect them as they protect others.
Bless them and their families for the selfless acts they perform for those in need.

My condolences to family and friends.


----------



## DirtyDog

RIP Brothers.... I gonna miss ya buddy.  One hell of a kid.


----------



## JAWS228

Rest In Peace Troops,   & My sincerest condolences to the family and friends,  

May God give you strength in these hardest of times


----------



## Run away gun

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2008/12/13/afghanistan-canada.html


> The Canadian military has identified three soldiers based at CFB Gagetown who were killed Saturday when their armoured vehicle was hit by an improvised explosive device in southern Afghanistan.
> 
> Cpl. Thomas James Hamilton, Pte. John Michael Roy Curwin and Pte. Justin Peter Jones, all based at CFB Gagetown in New Brunswick, were killed around 9 a.m. local time as they were responding to reports people were planting a suspicious object west of Kandahar city, Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson told reporters in Kandahar Airfield.
> 
> Another soldier was injured and was transported to the hospital at the base, where he is in fair condition. The injured soldier's name was not released.



RIP.


----------



## armoured recce man

so sad, as we prepare to celebrate xmas, those poor family won't have nothing to celebrate, peace to them,cprayer and best wishes for friends and family of those falen heroes


----------



## Cleared Hot

Thank you for your sacrifice. 
  

RIP Brothers.


----------



## manhole

our condolences to the families and friends......RIP.   A speedy and full recovery to the wounded soldier.   Our hearts are with you all.........


----------



## Lance Wiebe

Sad news indeed.

RIP. soldiers.

My condolences to their families.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Photos of the three young Royal Canadians are published:







Cpl. Thomas James Hamilton, left, Pte. Justin Peter Jones, centre, and Pte. John Michael Roy Curwin, right, all members of Golf Company, 2nd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment.

We all share a small bit of the grief borne by family and friends.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

News Release
Three Canadian soldiers killed and one injured in Afghanistan
CEFCOM NR 08.043 - December 14, 2008

OTTAWA – Three Canadian soldiers were killed and one was injured when an improvised explosive device detonated near an armoured vehicle during a patrol in the Arghandab District. The incident occurred approximately 14 kilometers west of Kandahar City at about 9:00 a.m., Kandahar time, on 13 December 2008.

Killed in action were Corporal Thomas James Hamilton, Private John Michael Roy Curwin, and Private Justin Peter Jones. These soldiers were all from 2nd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment based at CFB Gagetown, New Brunswick, and served as members of the Force Protection Company of the Kandahar Provincial Reconstruction Team.

Another soldier was injured in the blast and is currently in fair condition. The name of the injured soldier will not be released. 

Members of Task Force Kandahar and the Provincial Reconstruction Team are committed to improving security and increasing development in Kandahar Province.  We are all thinking of the family and friends of our fallen comrades during this sad time, but are determined to continue working with our Afghan and international partners towards a better future for the people of Afghanistan.

-30-

Note to Editors:

A photograph of Corporal Thomas James Hamilton, Private John Michael Roy Curwin, and Private Justin Peter Jones will be available on the Combat Camera website (search under last name) at www.combatcamera.ca


----------



## sinistersuperspy

Rest in peace, gentlemen. Thoughts and condolences to the families and friends.


----------



## Marshall

Rest well.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the deaths of Corporal Thomas James Hamilton, Private John Michael Roy Curwin, and Private Justin Peter Jones
December 14, 2008

OTTAWA—Today we are mourning the deaths of three soldiers, after a loss that saddened us deeply only a few days ago. In addition, one of their colleagues was severely wounded by the explosion of an IED while they were patrolling in the reconstruction zone close to the city of Kandahar.  

To the families, loved ones and friends of Corporal Thomas James Hamilton, Private John Michael Roy Curwin, and Private Justin Peter Jones, all from 2nd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment based at Canadian Forces Base Gagetown, New Brunswick, we extend our heartfelt sympathy and condolences.  May they know that they are not alone to shed tears for these three irreplaceable men. Not only were they courageous, they were proud to serve their country with all their skills and might to help the people of Afghanistan, torn by decades of war and profound misery. They pursued their goal, putting their lives on the line. We will never forget the extent to which they valued peace, justice and equity, values equally shared by all Canadians.

Our best wishes for prompt recovery to the injured soldier and to his or her family. We know how afflicted and worried they are.

To all the members of the Canadian Forces, wherever you are, in Canada or abroad, be assured of our solidarity during this difficult time.

Michaëlle Jean

-30-

Media Information 
Isabelle Serrurier
Rideau Hall Press Office 
613-998-7280
www.gg.ca
www.citizenvoices.gg.ca


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Statement by the Prime Minister of Canada
14 December 2008
Ottawa, Ontario


Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death of Corporal Thomas James Hamilton, Private John Michael Roy Curwin, and Private Justin Peter Jones, who were serving in Afghanistan:

“On behalf of all Canadians and of the Government of Canada, I would like to offer my deepest sympathies to the friends and families of Corporal Thomas James Hamilton, Private John Michael Roy Curwin, and Private Justin Peter Jones, who were killed when the vehicle they were riding in struck an IED while patrolling an area near Kandahar City. We also want to wish a quick recovery to their comrade who was injured in the same incident. This tragic incident demonstrates the considerable risk faced by the exceptional men and women of the Canadian Forces as they work to promote freedom, security and democracy in Afghanistan. 

While profoundly saddened, Canada will not waver in its support for CF members, as they continue to work with Canadian civilians and our NATO allies in the international community's mission to help Afghans rebuild their country. As Canada mourns the death of Corporal Hamilton, Private Curwin and Private Jones, we are grateful for their selfless service to this country, while helping to ensure a brighter future for the Afghan people.”


----------



## BernDawg

Stand Easy Lads, Stand Easy.


----------



## HOPEFULSOLDIER

RIP SOLDIERS


      


ATTENTION PREPARE FOR THE 21 gun SALUTE

 :soldier: :soldier: :soldier: :soldier: :soldier: :soldier: :soldier:


----------



## Binder

No soldier will be forgotten.  My condolences to the families.  A speedy recovery for the injured.


----------



## vonGarvin

I served with Cpl Hamilton in Kabul in 2003, and again in Haiti in 2004.  GREAT soldier: he will be missed by his comrades, but mostly by his family.

RIP to all the fallen



EDIT: Get well to the wounded, and may God comfort those left behind...


----------



## xo31@711ret

RIP Troops.       
Pro Patria


----------



## King Elessar

RIP Soldiers


----------



## Good2Golf

RIP soldiers.

Thoughts and prayers to the families, friends and comrades of our brave soldiers.  Prayers for a speedy and compete recovery for their compatriot.

PRO PATRIA


----------



## larry Strong

Thank you  Be with God


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Executive Council
December 14, 2008
Premier Expresses Condolences to Family of Newfoundland and Labrador Soldier

The Honourable Danny Williams, Premier of Newfoundland and Labrador, today expressed his very deep sadness over the most recent loss of life of Canadian Forces soldiers in Afghanistan. One of the three soldiers tragically killed this weekend was from Newfoundland and Labrador, Pte. Justin Peter Jones.

"Words cannot express our sorrow for this tragic loss, especially for the families and friends of those who have sacrificed their lives in selfless service to others," said Premier Williams. "We will never forget the ultimate price that our sons and daughters continue to pay to secure peace and freedom at home and around the world. Our deepest sympathies and prayers go to the colleagues and loved ones of these brave individuals.  I want to express personally and on behalf of all Newfoundlanders and Labradorians my condolences to the family of Pte. Jones. His bravery, dedication and commitment to peace will be his legacy and will never be forgotten."

Flags at Confederation Building will be flown at half staff to honour Pte. Jones.  He will also always be remembered through the bronze plaque honouring all Canadians who serve in the Afghanistan conflict. On behalf of the Government of Newfoundland and Labrador, Premier Williams unveiled the plague at the National War Memorial earlier this year, as a memorial in the province to honour soldiers who served and sacrificed their lives in the Afghanistan mission.

- 30 -

Media contact:

Elizabeth Matthews
Director of Communications
Office of the Premier
709-729-3960
elizabethmatthews@gov.nl.ca 

Roger Scaplen
Press Secretary
Office of the Premier
709-729-4304, 727-0991
rogerscaplen@gov.nl.ca


2008 12 14                                                        11:05 a.m.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

Bodies of three slain soldiers on their way home
Updated Sun. Dec. 14 2008 2:27 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

The bodies of three Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan this weekend are headed home after a solemn ceremony Sunday evening at Kandahar Airfield. 

Comrades carried the bodies of Cpl. Thomas James Hamilton, Pte. John Michael Roy Curwin and Pte. Justin Peter Jones onto a military plane bound for CFB Trenton. 

The soldiers were killed around 9 a.m. Saturday local time, after their armoured vehicle struck an improvised explosive device on a highway west of Kandahar City. 

All three were with Golf Company, 2nd Battalion, RCR based in Gagetown, New Brunswick. A fourth soldier was injured in the blast and is in fair condition at the base's military hospital. 

The ceremony was attended by fewer soldiers than usual as a security measure in the wake of numerous rocket attacks that hit the base earlier in the day. 

Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson, commander of Task Force Kandahar, told reporters that if the rockets were meant to intimidate Canadians into not conducting the ramp ceremony, the strategy didn't work. 

"If that was their intent they clearly failed," Thompson said. "We still held the ceremony, we still sent our brothers home with the dignity that they deserved." 

After the ceremony, Lt. Col. Dana Woodworth, commanding officer of the Provincial Reconstruction Team, offered his condolences to the families of the soldiers and praised them as "fine Canadians and courageous men." 

The slain soldiers were members of the Quick Reaction Force, or QRF, a team of soldiers that are usually called out to emergency situations within Kandahar City or just outside city limits, Globe and Mail reporter Graeme told CTV Newsnet on Sunday morning. 

The soldiers were responding to a call that a bomb was being planted along the highway that runs from Kandahar city to the border of Helmand province. 

"So they were going out essentially to protect their colleagues, who drive convoys on that road on a regular basis and rely on that stretch of highway as a safe passage out to other 

Canadian and American bases further out from Kandahar city," Smith said. 

Hamilton, or "Hammy," was on his third tour of duty in Afghanistan and had a young daughter, named Annabella. He had previously served in Haiti. 

On Sunday, Hamilton's mother, Cindy Higgins, released a statement about her son, who was born in Truro, N.S., and grew up in Upper Musquodoboit. 

"Thomas was a kind and loving man who loved to tease, he enjoyed fishing, who strongly believed in the mission and volunteered for his third tour in Afghanistan," she said. 

Curwin was described as a "family man," who had three children and considered his wife, Laura Mae, his best friend. 

Jones, or "Jonesy" as he was called, of Baie Verte, N.L., was known for his kindness and his love of the guitar, Thompson said. 

Early Sunday, Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued a statement offering his "deepest sympathies" to the families and wishing a quick recovery to the injured soldier. 

"This tragic incident demonstrates the considerable risk faced by the exceptional men and women of the Canadian Forces as they work to promote freedom, security and democracy in Afghanistan." 

Defence Minister Peter MacKay said the fallen soldiers had died "helping to ensure a brighter future for the Afghan people." 

IEDs have become the weapon of choice for Taliban insurgents, and more than half of the Canadian soldiers who have died in Afghanistan have been killed by such devices. 

"At the end of the day, you can't build a vehicle big enough to defend against every IED that's out there," Thompson said on Sunday after the ramp ceremony had finished. 

"There isn't really a technical solution. The solution is to get at the IED network, to get at the people that plant these bombs, to get at the terrorists that are behind this. And the way to do that is to win over the population." 

With files from The Canadian Press
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20081214/afghanistan_ramp_081214/20081214?hub=TopStories


----------



## facemesser

rest in peace.  
My condolences to the families and friends


----------



## vonGarvin

> With his C6 rifle, Private Thomas Hamilton of the Second Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment (2RCR), awaits the order to "move out" for his first foot patrol in the city of Port-au-Prince, Haiti, as part of Operation HALO



Source: Combat Camera

Cpl Thomas will receive his Op HALO medal, if one is ever issued, posthumously.  Now THAT is a crying shame!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

> With his C6 *rifle*, Private Thomas Hamilton of the Second Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment (2RCR), awaits the order to "move out" for his first foot patrol in the city of Port-au-Prince, Haiti, as part of Operation HALO



I guess Combat Camera should go back to SQ, never knew the C6 GPMG was a rifle  ;D

And yes Mortarman if and when OP HALO gets a medal it is a shame that his will be posthumously.


----------



## 1feral1

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Source: Combat Camera
> 
> Cpl Thomas will receive his Op HALO medal, if one is ever issued, posthumously.  Now THAT is a crying shame!



The first thing I noticed about this photo was not the MAG58 MG, or the CADPAT TW etc, but it was his WEDDING band.

OWDU


----------



## OldSolduer

RIP my brothers. You have done your duty.

Now we WILL do ours...


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the Death of three Canadian Soldiers in Afghanistan
December 14, 2008

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway, issued the following statement today on the death of three Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan:

"It is with deep sorrow I learned of the deaths of Corporal Thomas James Hamilton, Private John Michael Roy Curwin, and Private Justin Peter Jones today in Afghanistan. Our thoughts and prayers are with their loved ones as they deal with this tragic loss. I also wish a quick recovery to the other soldier injured in this incident. 

The vital contribution of the Canadian Forces to the United Nations-mandated, NATO-led mission is making a difference in Afghanistan. While challenges remain, Canada is steadfast in its support of the international mission to help Afghans reclaim their country by building a more democratic, free and safe society.

The bravery and dedication demonstrated on a daily basis by the men and women of the Canadian Forces while making Afghanistan a better place to live are a testament to the values respected and revered by all Canadians. 

Canada will remain eternally grateful for the sacrifices made by Corporal Hamilton, Private Curwin and Private Jones. They will not be forgotten.”

-30-

These soldiers were all from 2nd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment based at Canadian Forces Base Gagetown, New Brunswick, and served as members of the Force Protection Company of the Kandahar Provincial Reconstruction Team.


----------



## ark

RIP Soldiers


----------



## Nfld Sapper

'Sweetheart' of a soldier mourned in Newfoundland town
Last Updated: Monday, December 15, 2008 | 8:10 AM NT CBC News 

Preparations for a Christmas carol service at a church in a small Newfoundland town took on a sombre note this weekend, as neighbours prepared to mourn the loss of a soldier killed in Afghanistan.

Pte. Justin Peter Jones was one of three Canadians killed Saturday when a roadside bomb exploded west of Kandahar.

In his hometown of Baie Verte, a town of about 1,500 on Newfoundland's northeast coast, Jones was remembered fondly by friends and neighbours.

"Justin was a sweetheart," said Madeline Drover, who said she knew Jones, 21, all of his life.

"He was a wonderful human being, and he was a young man [who] was very dedicated to what he chose to do with his life."

The only son of Anthony and Rowena Jones, who have travelled to Trenton, Ont., to meet their son's body when it arrives back in Canada, Jones was known as a trustworthy citizen who even at a young age volunteered in community organizations, including service groups and the local volunteer fire department.

"He believed in putting other people first, and he proved that in the life he led," Drover said.

"He was such a joy to everybody who knew him.… He believed so much in what he did and the good he was doing over in Afghanistan."

Monica Green, who grew up with Jones, said many people in the town considered him like a brother.

"He was just an amazing person. You couldn't ask for any better," said Green, who recalled how Jones founded a community youth group.

"Most people think, well, that's crazy what you're doing. But Justin loved what he was doing."

Green said Jones's death has had a profound effect on Baie Verte.

"I didn't understand the word 'war' until Justin had died," she said. "I was just shocked. He's 21 — he can't die. He's just so young. [There were] so many things in his life that he succeeded in. That's the kind of person that he is."

Jones and Cpl. Thomas James Hamilton and Pte. John Michael Roy Curwin were killed while they were serving near Kandahar.

Their bodies were loaded onto a plane Sunday that is expected to arrive at Canadian Forces Base Trenton on Tuesday.


----------



## geo

At ease soldiers, your day is done
Rest in peace Corporal Thomas James Hamilton, Private John Michael Roy Curwin, and Private Justin Peter Jones

My condolences to the family, friends & comrades of the fallen

At the going down of the sun,
and in the morn,
We will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## medicineman

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> I served with Cpl Hamilton in Kabul in 2003, and again in Haiti in 2004.  GREAT soldier: he will be missed by his comrades, but mostly by his family.
> 
> RIP to all the fallen
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Get well to the wounded, and may God comfort those left behind...



Ditto - used to play paintball with him too.

RIP Hammy et al.   

MM


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Media Advisory
Our Fallen Soldiers Returns Home
LFCA MA 08-019 - December 15, 2008

OTTAWA – Our fallen soldiers, Corporal Thomas James Hamilton, Private John Michael Roy Curwin, and Private Justin Peter Jones, all from 2nd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment based at CFB Gagetown, New Brunswick, will return home to Canada on Tuesday, December 16, 2008.

Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When:   Tuesday, December 16, 2008 at 12:00 p.m.

What:    At the wishes of the families, media will be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency The Governor General of Canada, the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Minister of National Defence, the Honourable Peter MacKay, Chief of Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk and other dignitaries.

The three soldiers, members of the Force Protection Company of the Kandahar Provincial Reconstruction Team, were killed and one other soldier was injured when an improvised explosive device detonated near an armoured vehicle during a patrol in the Arghandab District. The incident occurred approximately 14 kilometers west of Kandahar City at about 9:00 a.m., Kandahar time, on 13 December 2008..

-30-

Note to Editors/News Directors:

Interested media may contact Captain Mark Peebles, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, who can be reached at (613) 392-2811, ext. 2041, or at: peebles.m@forces.gc.ca

For general queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at (866) 377-0811, or on weekends 613-792-2973. For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.


----------



## midget-boyd91

My sister is quite good friends with the Curwin's and is taking this very hard. She asked me to post on her behalf her deepest condolences. For all three.

I echo her.



Midget, and Leicia


----------



## Rocketryan

Rest In Peace Soldiers


----------



## DirtyDog

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> 'Sweetheart' of a soldier mourned in Newfoundland town
> Last Updated: Monday, December 15, 2008 | 8:10 AM NT CBC News
> 
> Preparations for a Christmas carol service at a church in a small Newfoundland town took on a sombre note this weekend, as neighbours prepared to mourn the loss of a soldier killed in Afghanistan.
> 
> Pte. Justin Peter Jones was one of three Canadians killed Saturday when a roadside bomb exploded west of Kandahar.
> 
> In his hometown of Baie Verte, a town of about 1,500 on Newfoundland's northeast coast, Jones was remembered fondly by friends and neighbours.
> 
> "Justin was a sweetheart," said Madeline Drover, who said she knew Jones, 21, all of his life.
> 
> "He was a wonderful human being, and he was a young man [who] was very dedicated to what he chose to do with his life."
> 
> The only son of Anthony and Rowena Jones, who have travelled to Trenton, Ont., to meet their son's body when it arrives back in Canada, Jones was known as a trustworthy citizen who even at a young age volunteered in community organizations, including service groups and the local volunteer fire department.
> 
> "He believed in putting other people first, and he proved that in the life he led," Drover said.
> 
> "He was such a joy to everybody who knew him.… He believed so much in what he did and the good he was doing over in Afghanistan."
> 
> Monica Green, who grew up with Jones, said many people in the town considered him like a brother.
> 
> "He was just an amazing person. You couldn't ask for any better," said Green, who recalled how Jones founded a community youth group.
> 
> "Most people think, well, that's crazy what you're doing. But Justin loved what he was doing."
> 
> Green said Jones's death has had a profound effect on Baie Verte.
> 
> "I didn't understand the word 'war' until Justin had died," she said. "I was just shocked. He's 21 — he can't die. He's just so young. [There were] so many things in his life that he succeeded in. That's the kind of person that he is."
> 
> Jones and Cpl. Thomas James Hamilton and Pte. John Michael Roy Curwin were killed while they were serving near Kandahar.
> 
> Their bodies were loaded onto a plane Sunday that is expected to arrive at Canadian Forces Base Trenton on Tuesday.


Having gone through battle school with Jonesy, this article was no suprise.  He was one of the most genuine and big-hearted kids I've ever met.

Pro Patria Brother.... RIP.


----------



## DarkFireTaker

Again.. so soon from the last ones..

RIP Brothers  
You will not be forgotten.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Flag-draped caskets return to Canada 
Former resident of Baie Verte sends condolences back home from Trenton

CFB TRENTON, ONT.
TAMARA KING 
The Canadian Press







Pallbearers carry the casket of Pte. Justin Jones of Baie Verte to a hearse at CFB Trenton, Ont. Tuesday. Also repatriated were Pte. John Curwin and Cpl. Thomas Hamilton. All were from the 2nd Battalion Royal Canadian Regiment and based at CFB Gagetown, N.B. The soldiers were killed in Afghanistan Sunday. - Photo by The Canadian Press

A little girl was the first person Tuesday to lay a flower on the flag-draped casket of Cpl. Thomas Hamilton as his remains and those of two fellow soldiers, the latest Canadian casualties in Afghanistan, were returned to this country.

Hamilton, the father of a young daughter, Pte. John Curwin and Pte. Justin Jones were killed Saturday when an improvised explosive device detonated near their armoured vehicle while they were on patrol west of Kandahar City.

All three were members of the 2nd Battalion of the Royal Canadian Regiment, based at CFB Gagetown, N.B.

The repatriation ceremony on the windswept tarmac of this eastern Ontario military base came one day after the funeral service for another Canadian soldier who died in the wartorn country.

For about an hour, the base fell quiet.

The silence of people paying their respects was broken only by a lone piper, the sounds of boots hitting the ground in a calculated march as a soldier shouted orders, and the faint sound of crying.

Each soldier was carried off a military plane separately by his comrades. Once the casket was placed into a hearse, the soldier's loved ones would gather outside the car, place flowers inside, then pause to hug each other and wipe away tears.

The little girl, who military officials did not identify, led a procession of mourners who, one by one and in groups, walked to the open hearses.

The grief extended outside the base, where a crowd of people, many dressed in red and carrying Canadian flags, gathered despite the frigid temperature to pay their respects.

Tonya Lambert, 35, lives near Trenton, but grew up in Baie Verte, the hometown of Jones.

His death is the first during the Afghan mission for the tiny community, Lambert said.

"This one is the hardest," she said. "You see the soldiers die, but you never think it would hit home. This is the first time it's hit our home.

"My heart goes out to the family and my hometown. Everyone's just so sad."

William McQuay, 74, was also among those gathered outside the base and said he felt "very sorry for the families."

"It's a real sad thing. I feel in my heart the Armed Forces shouldn't be over there. And yet there's still young guys signing up.

"I have a scrapbook of them all from Day 1 till now."

Tuesday's repatriation ceremony was the second at the base in as many weeks.

It came the day after a funeral service for the last of three Canadian soldiers killed the previous week, also by an explosive device.

Warrant Officer Robert Wilson of Keswick, Ont., was remembered at a private service held at CFB Petawawa. Cpl. Mark McLaren of Peterborough, Ont., and Pte. Demetrios Diplaros of Toronto were buried last week.

Since 2002, 103 Canadian soldiers and one diplomat have died during the Afghanistan mission.

Seventeen Canadians have died as a result of improvised explosive device attacks this year alone.

Jones had returned home to Baie Verte shortly before the roadside bomb ended his life.

During his two weeks at home, he had marked an early Christmas, his 21st birthday and his grandparents' 50th anniversary.

Jones was on his first tour in Afghanistan, where he had been deployed in August. He had been expected to stay until February or March.

Hamilton, 26, was born in Truro, N.S., and grew up in Upper Musquodoboit, about 30 minutes outside Halifax on the province's eastern shore.

Curwin, a father of three, grew up in Mount Uniacke, N.S. He and his wife Laura lived in Oromocto, N.B.

His parents described their son as "forever the good guy."

They said their son met his wife when they were both just 15 years old.

Tonya Lambert, Baie Verte native


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Friends of killed N.L. soldier paint town yellow
Last Updated: Tuesday, December 16, 2008 | 11:53 PM NT CBC News 
Friends of a Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan on the weekend have lined the streets of a small Newfoundland town with hundreds of yellow ribbons in preparation for a sad homecoming.

The body of Pte. Justin Peter Jones, 21, was expected to arrive at CFB Trenton, Ont., Tuesday. His funeral will take place in his hometown of Baie Verte, on Newfoundland's northeast coast, but details have yet to be announced.

For hours Monday, dozens of Jones's friends tied yellow ribbons on cars, trees and buildings in the small town of 1,500, and drove 200 kilometres to the larger centre of Corner Brook for more ribbon when the stores in Baie Verte ran out.

"If something happened, someone had a birthday party or someone came home, Justin went overboard with things and took it to the next level. That's what we gotta do here today," friend Matt Ford told CBC News.

The only son of Anthony and Rowena Jones, who travelled to Trenton, Ont., to meet their son's body, Jones was known as a trustworthy citizen who even at a young age volunteered in community organizations, including service groups and the local volunteer fire department.

Ford said Jones was a kind man who spent much of his time helping others.

"When he came home there this summer, just before he was going to be going over to Afghanistan for the first time, he only had three weeks home, and he spent 2½ weeks helping his grandfather put a roof on his house," Ford said.

Jones's friends remembered him as a young man who inspired others. He influenced his friend, Pte. Jeff Batt, in his decision to join the Canadian Forces.

"I figured if he could do it, I could do it. So I enrolled June 26 last year," Batt said. "And this year I'm burying one of my best friends."

Jones, Cpl. Thomas James Hamilton and Pte. John Michael Roy Curwin were killed in a blast around 9 a.m. local time as they were responding to reports people were planting a suspicious object west of Kandahar city.

Corrections and Clarifications
The date for the funeral of Pte. Justin Peter Jones has not been set for Friday, as originally reported. In fact, details of the funeral have not yet been announced. 
Dec. 17, 2008|12:55 p.m. ET


----------



## Kinote

As it so happens, my cousin lived across the street from one of the three and was required to assist the family. Not a job I'd wish on anyone. Yet another sad day.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Last updated at 7:13 PM on 20/12/08   





 Pte. Justin Peter Jones — Photo by The Canadian Press  

Funeral Tuesday for local soldier killed in battle   

The Telegram

A military funeral service will be held in Baie Verte this week for Pte. Justin Peter Jones.
The funeral service will take place at  St. Pius X Roman Catholic Church on Dec. 23.
Jones was killed in Afghanistan after a roadside bomb destroyed the vehicle he and his platoon were travelling in. 
Also killed were, Cpl. Thomas James Hamilton and Pte. John Michael Roy Curwin.
Pte. Jones’ funeral and interment will be a private, family-only ceremony.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

LOCAL NEWS      



Last updated at 8:34 AM on 22/12/08   

Baie Verte prepares for soldier's funeral 
CORNER BROOK
JAMES MCLEOD AND CORY HURLEY 
The Telegram and Transcontinental Media

The community of Baie Verte is pulling together to say goodbye to Pte. Justin Jones.
“It’s a topic of conversation wherever you go, everybody is shook up over it obviously, and being so near to Christmas,” said Mayor Gerald Acreman. “Our young people have been all over town with yellow ribbons everywhere and people on their own have just tied yellow ribbons and bows on the trees and light poles and fences.”
A public wake will be held this evening at 8 p.m. at the Catholic church in Baie Verte. A full military funeral with a Catholic mass will be held Tuesday at noon.
Jones was killed Dec. 13 while on patrol in Arghandab District, Afghanistan.
Only a few weeks earlier, he had been visiting home, celebrating his birthday and an early Christmas.
Acreman said Jones’ death has been particularly hard on the younger generation.
“He was good friends with my two kids. They hung out together and were in school together,” he said. “They went their separate ways, but even a couple of weeks ago when he was home, my young fella happened to be home from Alberta and they went out for a night, had a great time and celebrated his birthday.
“My son will be home in a couple of days time, and I’m sure it’s going to be rough for him when he comes home.”

Small procession
Jones’ body arrived in Newfoundland Friday night and was brought into his hometown just after midnight by a small military procession.
The sluggish spectacle was greeted by a couple of dozen of his closest friends and acquaintances along the main road through town, passing the hundreds of yellow ribbons and grief-stricken messages on signs along the way. The hearse carrying Jones’ body was accompanied by an SUV and a hummer into town, and local residents were waiting with the town’s two fire trucks and personal vehicles to welcome the former volunteer firefighter home.
Friday night also marked the return of Anthony and Rowena Jones, his emotionally drained parents. They had been in Ontario for about a week waiting to take their son home.
“We are coming around, I suppose,” Anthony told The Western Star via telephone from his home in Baie Verte. “We are trying to cope with it, but it is hard, real hard.”
Anthony, described by friends as a pillar of strength since their return, and Rowena had the opportunity to see their son on Saturday morning.
“It was nice to see him again,” the proud father said. “It’s hard. We just have to go now day-by-day, try to cope with it. He’s all right anyway, he’s up in heaven now.”

Draped with medals
At weekend viewings, Jones’ open casket was draped with military medals and the Canadian and Newfoundland flags, and a photo collage showcasing Jones’ life. There was a steady flow of people in and out of the funeral home throughout Saturday evening as the town finally got the chance to welcome the soldier home.
Anthony has been overwhelmed by the support the community has shown.
“I must say they are supporting us right to the tee, treating us good,” he said. “He had a lot of friends here, a lot. 
“The support is nice, the house is full all the time.”
Anthony said the military was a dream come true for his son, something he and his wife had trouble accepting, but not in supporting.
“It’s something he always wanted was to be in the army and he loved it, loved every minute of it,” Anthony said. “It’s too bad it was only a short life he had, just 21, but he enjoyed every minute of that, too.”
Even after having his son taken from him, Anthony said there’s no regrets.
“That’s want he wanted,” he said. “Now, we didn’t want him to be in the military, but we wouldn’t tell him that. It was up to himself, if that’s what he wanted to do, we wouldn’t take him away from that. It was something he wanted. It could have been a bad thing for him, to take him away from it. We knew he enjoyed it so much.”

jmcleod@thetelegram.comThe Western Star


----------



## Nfld Sapper

LOCAL NEWS     
Last updated at 8:55 AM on 24/12/08   

Slain soldier laid to rest 

BAIE VERTE
CORY HURLEY 
Transcontinental Media






Soldiers from, CFG Gagetown place Pte. Justin Jones' casket into a hearse following the funeral service in Baie Verte Tuesday. Jones was one of three soldiers killed by a roadside bomb 10 days ago in Afghanistan. - Photo by Cory Hurley/The Western Star 


The Canadian Forces honoured one of its fallen soldiers with military honours Tuesday as a town laid to rest a son, friend and hero.

It was 10 days after Pte. Justin Peter Jones was killed in Afghanistan that he was finally laid to rest in his hometown of Baie Verte, just two days before Christmas.

The military personnel held nothing back in the farewell for the eighth Newfoundland soldier killed in the current conflict overseas.

A 21-gun salute, bagpiper, honour guard of Royal Canadian Mounted Police dressed in their distinctive scarlet red serge and a number of local Legionnaires were included in the spectacle at the St. Pius X Roman Catholic Church.

The town continued to show its support to the 21-year-old and the devastated family and friends he left behind.

Hundreds flocked to the service that resulted in an overflow of mourners gathered at the elementary school next door, where the military had a large digital projection screen showing the service.

Friends, family and the officials present were greeted in the church by a photo-collage of Jones, while the altar was decorated with an abundance of flowers, a nativity scene and a portrait of the soldier himself.

The hearse pulled into the church parking lot just before noon, and a group of soldiers from CFB Gagetown, N.B., secured the large casket, draped in the Canadian Flag, and carried it through the brisk winter winds.

Following the nearly hour-long service, the same soldiers from Jones's home base - some of whom were said to have been close to the rookie soldier - returned him to the chilling fresh air and the awaiting hearse.

A procession took to the highway through town - where yellow ribbons and bows were placed by friends along signs and tree branches.

A private, family only, interment laid Jones in his final resting place.

Military personnel said the family asked for privacy throughout the day and were not available to media, but Brig.-Gen Tony Stack issued a statement and took questions on behalf of the Canadian Forces.

"We stand with Anthony and Rowena as they honour the life of their son and only child, Justin," he said. "We also stand with Kayla Madsen as she bids goodbye to her beloved soulmate.

"Pte. Justin Jones died making a difference for Canada and Afghanistan."

Stack described Jones as an exceptional soldier, citizen and a wonderful human being who positively influenced many lives in his short time.

"He touched a lot of lives in Canada, in this community, and he was a part of something bigger than just himself in bringing peace and security to a very troubled land," he said. "His mother and father expressed to me so many times that Justin was always about somebody else, always about helping, and he lived that life. He didn't just say it, he lived it, actively here in the community, in his battalion and overseas in Kandahar."

Among those attending the funeral was area MP Gerry Byrne.

"The service was absolutely beautiful," he said.

"It was filled with respect, in a military tradition with honour, but also filled full of emotion in a family and community sense. It was a powerful send-off to an incredibly well-loved young man."

Lt.-Gov. John Crosbie also attended and spoke of the mission overseas, while Intergovernmental Affairs Minister Dave Denine passed on his condolences to those in attendance on behalf of the provincial government.

In a wake held in Baie Verte Monday night, Jones's parents and girlfriend were each given a Memorial Cross, awarded to next of kin of Canadian soldiers who have died on active duty or whose death was consequently attributed to such duty.


----------



## vonGarvin

NECROPOST TO UPDATE:
Cpl Thomas will finally receive his Operational Service Medal, albeit posthumously.


----------



## medicineman

With any luck, Tom's family will be invited to Rideau Hall to receive it with the inaugural presentations.

MM


----------

